# Would it hurt like crazy to break my own nose?



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Say if I was to "accidentally" break my own nose, would it hurt really bad?
Or would it be like something so painful you don't even feel the pain kind of thing? 
Has anyone ever broken their nose - what does it feel like? 

Before anyone asks, I want to have my nose broken so I can get a desperately needed nose job on the NHS no questions asked no strings attached just a straight up nose job. My mum said one day she'd get me one and pay for it, but I don't want to put her through that because as you can see I'm such a good son. So breaking my own nose seems to be the only option. I can't wait any longer. 

Please, none of this "you should be grateful for what you got" bs. Thank you


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I suspect yes, it would hurt to break your own nose. And Brasilia, please don't break your nose. I'll love you forever if you dont.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

u is beautiful just da way u r!!! be gr8ful 4 wut u got u ungr8ful turd!!!

Anyway, one time in first grade, a kid threw a basketball at me and hit my nose really hard by accident. It didn't break but it was excruciating. It happened again in high school. Just by that, i'm assuming that breaking your nose would be very painful.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

How would you even go about doing that?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh man, coming from someone who has broken their nose it's not fun. It's super painful and sensitive to the touch. You could also end up with breathing problems if you break it really bad and it grows back wrong.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

ACCV93 said:


> I suspect yes, it would hurt to break your own nose. And Brasilia, please don't break your nose. I'll love you forever if you dont.


Come on now, we can all do a "break-our-own-nose" pact and it won't be so bad - Join me!



tbyrfan said:


> u is beautiful just da way u r!!! be gr8ful 4 wut u got u ungr8ful turd!!! Anyway, one time in first grade, a kid threw a basketball at me and hit my nose really hard by accident. It didn't break but it was excruciating. It happened again in high school. Just by that, i'm assuming that breaking your nose would be very painful.


Thnx xoxox yolo 
My brother blasted a football (soccer ball) at my face when I was about 6 or 7, I think he messed it all up. And to think before that it was half decent, now it's all funny looking.



SilverBells said:


> How would you even go about doing that?


Any ideas?



zomgz said:


> Oh man, coming from someone who has broken their nose it's not fun. It's super painful and sensitive to the touch. You could also end up with breathing problems if you break it really bad and it grows back wrong.


 Sorry about that, and the further complications.
Didn't you get a nose job to fix it?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Brasilia said:


> Sorry about that, and the further complications.
> Didn't you get a nose job to fix it?


I wish I could afford it but it's not exactly cheap to get one, which is what you're talking about in your thread heh.

When I went to the doctor he told me they would have to re-break it to fix it and that's also a bit scary. I mean I'm sure they would numb me up but that's still sounds really frightening and painful. Someday, maybe.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Idk, I know some people who have broken their nose and they say it doesn't hurt nearly as bad as people think it would.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> Any ideas?


Go into the bad part of town, make an angry drunk angrier, get into a rumble and _et voila_, broken nose :yay


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Say if I was to "accidentally" break my own nose, would it hurt really bad?
> Or would it be like something so painful you don't even feel the pain kind of thing?
> Has anyone ever broken their nose - what does it feel like?
> 
> ...


Someone please volunteer to break his face.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Don't break your nose. There is no guarantee it will look better after the operation.

I haven't seen a pic of you, but yeah, it is not a good move for many reasons.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes. When I was in school, one of the other guys hit me and broke my nose. I have a pretty high tolerance for pain but that was seriously painful!

To make matters worse, the same guy hit me in the nose about 3 more times before it even started to heal from the first time.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Lol, as a man whose had his nose broken before, it will hurt if you do it yourself just like it will hurt if someone else to the initiative to break it for you.

When it happened I didn't feel anything (at first) blood just gushed out, about 2 mins later it was like a headaches from hell and I got dizzy and lightheaded and collapsed.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

LOL you gotta be kidding, are we being trolled? you want to break your nose so you can get a nose job? think about how silly that sounds man!
if you really want to though i'll break it.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol. Not one of your better ideas! Could you post a pic of it - some peeps might think its sexy, who nose?


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

its not fair, I was hit full force with a ball years ago and it destroyed the tip of my nose. now i have to pay thousands of pounds if i want it fixed. I hate how it looks but it was never meant to be that way... just makes me self concious and depressed.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Dont worry about it, you should see the size of my snout but I wouldn't have surgery it.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

There are loads of people who are worse off you know

My head is mishaped because of difficulties at birth, it makes me look like a mutant but I have to get on with it, at least a nose is fixable.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

OMG brasillia!!!! the NHS will pay for a nose job if its broken??? 

I've been wanting to save up 6k for a nose job but I could just do this o.0 what if they dont pay for the nose job tho and just force it back into place? :/ I dont want an even worse nose for a few years till I can afford to buy surgery lol >.> maybe ill just wait till I can afford 1 actully  

But yeah didnt know NHS pays for nose jobs, I mite look into it o.0. Hey we could break each others nose? lol ^_^


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

lmao THIS IS ABSURD.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I can't say for sure as I've never broken my nose but common sense would suggest that it would be pretty painful. :|

Why is it desperately needed anyway? I bet it doesn't even look that bad.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Soilwork said:


> I bet it doesn't even look that bad.


i'd put money on the fact that he looks perfectly good and fine how he is.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Try it and let us know how it goes.

If you want to elicit surgery, it had better be a good break.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

It _might_ hurt to break your nose, you just need to do it yourself to find out.
Post pics when you succeed.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

[solidadvice]I think you should also try to break it in the worse and most painful way possible, saves you from the trouble of faking the reason when you go to the doctor. Maybe fall face-first from relatively high, this way you can get a free surgery for possible other areas of discomfort. [/solidadvice]


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes, watch more movies.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Mersault said:


> Maybe fall face-first from relatively high


Be more specific.

Do you mean, like, a chair? Or perhaps a building or bridge?


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I do not think it is easy to hit yourself hard by falling off a chair since the body automatically reacts by having you place your hands in front of you, or even altering the path of the fall. 
This may still happen (well the first one anyway) if you fall from say the second floor of a building, but chances are nomatter how you place your hands you still will fall flat on your nose if you dive face first.
Of course there is the minor nuissance of possibly ending up dead if you happen to fall on your head in a way that ends it all. But what the hell, succeeding is still possible, and then you get a free ticket to reconstructing the nose you broke. Even if it ends up just the same, or worse, you would have had an excellent, rare experience


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

You could hire someone to punch you in the nose really, really hard. Might work! Or it might just hurt really bad, lol...


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Or join a group that indulges in said even reciprocal offerings:


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Why don't you try so you'll know...I wish I could help you break your nose but you could use sth to make it easier and faster. Good luck!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

BeyondOsiris said:


> Idk, I know some people who have broken their nose and they say it doesn't hurt nearly as bad as people think it would.


Interesting, I've heard that too.



FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Go into the bad part of town, make an angry drunk angrier, get into a rumble and _et voila_, broken nose :yay


&


Famous said:


> This is one way, but get bleezin' first so you dont feel it...:yay


I would prefer something more dignifying but that seems like the most feasible option.



joey22099 said:


> Someone please volunteer to break his face.


Why, are you not man enough to do it yourself?



Mersault said:


> Don't break your nose. There is no guarantee it will look better after the operation. I haven't seen a pic of you, but yeah, it is not a good move for many reasons.


I just need minor surgery that would make a big difference, I doubt it would look horrendously wrong.



PickleNose said:


> Yes. When I was in school, one of the other guys hit me and broke my nose. I have a pretty high tolerance for pain but that was seriously painful! To make matters worse, the same guy hit me in the nose about 3 more times before it even started to heal from the first time.


Dayyuummm! You should have beat the **** out of that guy for that. What a ****.



theseventhkey said:


> Lol, as a man whose had his nose broken before, it will hurt if you do it yourself just like it will hurt if someone else to the initiative to break it for you. When it happened I didn't feel anything (at first) blood just gushed out, about 2 mins later it was like a headaches from hell and I got dizzy and lightheaded and collapsed.


I broke my arm once, and at first I didn't feel any pain, but after about a minute it felt really sore and I felt really dizzy too. But the nose just seems so much more delicate and bloody.



galaxy1 said:


> LOL you gotta be kidding, are we being trolled? you want to break your nose so you can get a nose job? think about how silly that sounds man!
> if you really want to though i'll break it.


I'm being trolled by you! Really - you'd do that for me? :blush



Maltesta said:


> Lol. Not one of your better ideas! Could you post a pic of it - some peeps might think its sexy, who nose?


I don't know how to describe it, no one else in my family has the same nose as me. It was actually normal when I was younger, but I guess I just didn't "grow into it" as they say, now it looks like a mess. I'm just too ashamed to post a photo of it!



DubnRun said:


> its not fair, I was hit full force with a ball years ago and it destroyed the tip of my nose. now i have to pay thousands of pounds if i want it fixed. I hate how it looks but it was never meant to be that way... just makes me self concious and depressed.


Had that happen plenty of times, mostly by my brother.



Rich91 said:


> Dont worry about it, you should see the size of my snout but I wouldn't have surgery it.
> There are loads of people who are worse off you know. My head is mishaped because of difficulties at birth, it makes me look like a mutant but I have to get on with it, at least a nose is fixable.


Sorry you feel that way 



FunkyMonkey said:


> OMG brasillia!!!! the NHS will pay for a nose job if its broken???
> 
> I've been wanting to save up 6k for a nose job but I could just do this o.0 what if they dont pay for the nose job tho and just force it back into place? :/ I dont want an even worse nose for a few years till I can afford to buy surgery lol >.> maybe ill just wait till I can afford 1 actully
> 
> But yeah didnt know NHS pays for nose jobs, I mite look into it o.0. Hey we could break each others nose? lol ^_^


Yeah, I was reading up on it and they don't do it for free just like that, your nose has to be reaaaallly bad or broken to get it done. I wish I lived in South America where people have plastic surgery all the time, no one judges like they do here. Wow 6k is a hell of a lot! Yes! Nose job buddies!!



galaxy1 said:


> lmao THIS IS ABSURD.


Oh you're still here? :bat



Soilwork said:


> I can't say for sure as I've never broken my nose but common sense would suggest that it would be pretty painful.
> Why is it desperately needed anyway? I bet it doesn't even look that bad.


Because it just doesn't look normal, I don't need drastic changes, but just enough to make it look half-decent. It's a big reason why I feel uncomfortable a lot of the time, which may sound shallow but we're only human I guess :stu



galaxy1 said:


> i'd put money on the fact that he looks perfectly good and fine how he is.


You don't know that!! LIES!! No really if my own mother has suggested rhinoplasty I think that says it all.



Just Lurking said:


> Try it and let us know how it goes. If you want to elicit surgery, it had better be a good break.


Thanks for the encouragement!



Nekomata said:


> It _might_ hurt to break your nose, you just need to do it yourself to find out.
> Post pics when you succeed.


I wouldn't mind doing a before and after yeah.



Levibebop said:


> Yes, watch more movies.


?



Mersault said:


> I do not think it is easy to hit yourself hard by falling off a chair since the body automatically reacts by having you place your hands in front of you, or even altering the path of the fall.
> This may still happen (well the first one anyway) if you fall from say the second floor of a building, but chances are nomatter how you place your hands you still will fall flat on your nose if you dive face first.
> Of course there is the minor nuissance of possibly ending up dead if you happen to fall on your head in a way that ends it all. But what the hell, succeeding is still possible, and then you get a free ticket to reconstructing the nose you broke. Even if it ends up just the same, or worse, you would have had an excellent, rare experience


Too high a risk of death.



zomgz said:


> You could hire someone to punch you in the nose really, really hard. Might work! Or it might just hurt really bad, lol...


Yeah, I don't think I'd be able to live with myself knowing I mutilated my own nose!



Mersault said:


> Or join a group that indulges in said even reciprocal offerings:


Good film :yes



ashli116 said:


> Why don't you try so you'll know...I wish I could help you break your nose but you could use sth to make it easier and faster. Good luck!


Thank you!

-------------------------------------

I don't know any more, I think I'd need to be really motivated to do it.


----------



## McKealty (Mar 13, 2009)

Broken nose troll is broken.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

McKealty said:


> Broken nose troll is broken.


A genuine one off thread is considered a "troll thread"

but at the same time, repetitive "I'll never get laid I'm going to kill myself and so should you" threads are not.

classy


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

for everything that could go wrong with trying to break it yourself i would probably aim to save the money. do you not want to wait until you go to brazil to get it done?).


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Which reminds me of another film, Turistas


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm broken just about everything but. I have been busted on the nose pretty good and it makes your eyes water up and your nose feels like it is running for a good hour or two afterwards. Are you looking for a clean break or more of a disjointing?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

enfield said:


> for everything that could go wrong with trying you break it yourself i would probably aim to save the money. do you not want to wait until you go to brazil to get it done?).


That's the thing - I just can't wait that long. I don't know how that'll all plan out :|



Mersault said:


> Which reminds me of another film, Turistas


Oh dear god I just looked that up :eek



farfegnugen said:


> I'm broken just about everything but. I have been busted on the nose pretty good and it makes your eyes water up and your nose feels like it is running for a good hour or two afterwards. Are you looking for a clean break or more of a disjointing?


Clean break sounds less complicated, I could be entirely wrong. Thing is, I just need it broken enough for it to be corrected, I don't need major surgery on it, just touch up work.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Brasilia said:


> You don't know that!! LIES!! No really if my own mother has suggested rhinoplasty I think that says it all.


I know from personal experience of having a mother they can say very silly things.

seriously though, you'll look back at this one day and realise it was a good idea that you didn't abuse yourself to get a free nose job.


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

You should go out in public and tell people you're trying to abuse the NHS system.. you'll have no problem getting your nose broken


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

It'll **** up your sense of smell and probably make it harder to breathe through one side,


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

galaxy1 said:


> I know from personal experience of having a mother they can say very silly things. seriously though, you'll look back at this one day and realise it was a good idea that you didn't abuse yourself to get a free nose job.


You're probably right, I don't feel like doing it much any more :/ I'll still get one though, in the foreseeable future.



Metal_Heart said:


> You should go out in public and tell people you're trying to abuse the NHS system.. you'll have no problem getting your nose broken


Haha that was a good one  But they have screwed me over plenty of times, like refusing to fix my teeth, so I wouldn't mind screwing them over this once.



Monotony said:


> It'll **** up your sense of smell and probably make it harder to breathe through one side,


Yeah most probably.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Famous said:


> Or, just tell a couple of our gov supporters; _"Hey, I'm on benefit, eff off you taxpaying moron drones" _you know what would happen....srsly tho, my nose got broken when I was 17, it was pretty cute before that, and now its got a "profile", it didnt get "fixed", So for proper surgery, you need to get some savings, or, keep pestering the nhs, gps, docs, with; *"I cant breath properly through my nose"*
> Might take you a year or two of pestering


Good point, you have to exaggerate all your problems with them!


----------

